

Are trendy startups harmful? - abarrera
http://blog.press42.com/index.php/2011/12/09/trendy-startups-harmful/

======
untog
_We’ve reached a point where Social is a must._

Have we? Or is it just the "trendy" thing to say right now?

I use Mint. I love Mint. I do want want Mint to tweet out my finances. Square
is fantastic. I do not need it integrated into my Facebook account. I don't
need or want Uber to broadcast where I'm travelling.

These are all concepts that can be entirely successful without social. The
fact that everyone is so focused on social actually leads me to believe that
you might stand out from the pack more by chasing an idea that rejects it.

~~~
abarrera
Yeah totally agreed. What I wanted to say is, hey, every app has some degree
of social element, let it be sharing, connecting, etc. As you said, there is
no obligation to use it, but it's there if u want it. 4SQ for example has the
sharing part, but it's opt out.

